# What's your limit?



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

How many bettas can you take care of? Whats your max number while providing proper care. Just wondering.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Currently in the care of nine adults with one on the way from my transshipper, three juvies and three babies. I'm at my limit for adults at the moment, though I can care for a nice big spawn just fine in a 20 gallon until their adults. I wouldn't be able to sustain them their whole life though.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

I see alit of people with 5 or 6 bettas i can only handle two


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Currently in the care of nine adults with one on the way from my transshipper, three juvies and three babies. I'm at my limit for adults at the moment, though I can care for a nice big spawn just fine in a 20 gallon until their adults. I wouldn't be able to sustain them their whole life though.


I am totally the same. Though I'll be getting another pair soon (4 total) but then again I breed fish and I have a 30 gallon to grow/raise fry until ready to be sold.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Juggling six atm, once my situation improves and I have a partner in crime we'll take on as many as we want lol.


----------



## christinaporreca (Feb 22, 2015)

3! But I prefer only 2


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

For me it's about giving them a good spot in the house so I can give them plenty of attention without them being "surrounded" by others. Though plenty here have litterly racks of tanks I like the smaller grouping and individual enjoyment. Also since I keep planted tanks having 10+ bettas would get expensive for initial setup (typically spend $100 on plants per a tank though it varies by size). 
I currently have 4 males, 2 are on my desk with the monitor in between awns one tank has spray painted (krylon fushion-safe on platics like acylic if you properly cure it) sides and back so the boys do not see each other. I am at my desk at least a few hours each day so they always get some attention though I don't spend the whole time in my chair staring at them (wish I could but there stuff to be done).
The other two are in the living room by the front door/main thoroughfare of the first floor, it's also the room my husband and I sit in to watch tv when cooking dinner and after dinner each day (and occasionally binge watch movies/shows). So those two also get daily attention though it varies a but more, but I always make sure to spend a few moments with them when I get up and before or after going out somewhere. The two tanks have to share a shirt book shelf but my husband and I made a simple privacy shield between the tanks... Though honestly I don't think I need it as both tanks have very curved glass making the possibility of both fish seeing each other at onc very slim (though one might notice the other swim in and out of 'view' for a moment if the shield is not there).
On top of the 4 bettas I also have 3 larger betta-less community tanks to care for: my husband's 12g long (his fish but I tend everything), 20g long, and 55g. Fortunately they don't take too much work but they do take up most of the remaining table space. 
I have one spare betta-able tank the I'd love to try a female for but no where to really put it to ensure they'd get enough daily attention and not be crowded in around the others. 

So I guess that's a supper long winded way of saying, as the house layout and current daily habits stand now, 4 bettas is my limit.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

lilnaugrim said:


> Currently in the care of nine adults with one on the way from my transshipper, three juvies and three babies. I'm at my limit for adults at the moment, though I can care for a nice big spawn just fine in a 20 gallon until their adults. I wouldn't be able to sustain them their whole life though.


Did you draw your profile picture?


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Just of now I am only comfortable at keeping one betta, but that might change


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> Did you draw your profile picture?


She did


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

It's awesome


----------



## MissMicki (Feb 15, 2015)

Right now I only have two because I am in college and don't have a lot of space. But I hope to get more in the future.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

CRAZYHERMITCRAB said:


> It's awesome



Ain't it?

Lil is probably one of the most artistic people I "know."


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I have 12 bettas right now. I think I'm at my limit unless any more sorority girls find their way into my heart, that would be my only exception ;-) But the sorority is doing splendid and I'd be afraid to mess things up! 
Definitely not at an overall fish limit, though! I'm currently in the process of setting up a tank for celestial pearl danios and shrimp. And I'd like to up my neon school to ten or twelve (it's at five now). Other than that my fish are pretty self populating :lol: Guppy fry, platy fry, goldfish fry! I've got everything


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh lol, thanks guys!  did it in GIMP ^_^ That's my old boy Rembrandt, the first fish I really had to thrive.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Same as Aqua Aurora and for the same reasons. My tanks are on my end of the sofa which allows me to get to enjoy my Betta as individuals.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Because my wild bettas can live in groups/pairs, it is much easier for me to look after large numbers of fish, than it would be if I was keeping Betta splendens that require separate tanks. 

Really, the only limit for me is space. With my two racks, I can hold around 18-20 tanks. At the moment I am running 14 tanks, and setting up two new tanks this week. So I would say I am getting close to my limit.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to limit myself to 20-30 solitary adults plus sororities - total 100 or less. . . . not counting fry, which I don't limit as I could rehome them quickly when I need to or cull those that no one wants. But with all the new conditions . . . I'm still trying to figure out my new limit, mainly solitaries since they need frequent water changing.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm at two now, planning on doubling it with a divided 10 gallon. Will see what it's like then, that might be my limit.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

I feel capped out at 6 right now, since I have 4 spaces in my divded tank and 2 5 gallons for my 2 boys that need to be by themselves. It's of course the smaller tanks that are more work for me, so I don't really want more of those. I also worry that having more than this will limit how much I spend appreciating them individually. 6 feels pretty right to me.

But I guess if it was possible for me to get another 30 gallon, in terms of healthy care alone, I could easily take on another 4. But since I keep my boys strictly as my pets, I like to give them each individual time.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I currently have one, with getting a second one here coming soon. For right NOW, I think 2 will be good for me, since I work 6 days a week and I'm usually out of town on my day off because my awesome amazing BF lives 45 miles away... but once we move in together, and I'm home a little more, I MIGHT bump that up to 3... BUT, I also have 2 cats to take care of and when we move in, we'll have a total of 4 cats, and a 20 mile commute to and from work that I don't have now. So we'll just have to see what happens. But I know I'll be able to have 2 for now.


----------



## Brittyboo (Feb 14, 2015)

I have 4 at the moment and I'm pretty much at my limit. I don't really have any more space for tanks (or any more power points haha), I also promised hubby that the last boy I brought home would be the absolute last


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

8 boys,I think that is my limit for now as they are all spaced out well in nice tanks around the room & I don't think I could fit any more in as I have separate tanks for all.Plus it is a good amount for me to have and be able to dedicate plenty of care/maintenance time and attention to them all.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

indjo said:


> I used to limit myself to 20-30 solitary adults plus sororities - total 100 or less. . . . not counting fry, which I don't limit as I could rehome them quickly when I need to or cull those that no one wants. But with all the new conditions . . . I'm still trying to figure out my new limit, mainly solitaries since they need frequent water changing.


Have you considered densely planted tanks mostly with fast growers liek stem plants (there are plenty of other fast growers but tank size may not be big enough for-such as amazon sword)? they can greatly reduce water change frequency once plants are established. It does not eliminate water changes, as you need to replenish the minerals in the water occasionally as plants absorb them.. but if you are using RO/DI and plant ferts then its just top offs and fert dosing. There is a lot to balance with planted tnaks though to ensure proper plant growth and not just dead plants and/or a ton of algae, including pH, temp, light kelvin power and distance of light from substrate, ferts (root tabs, liquid/dry hand dosed, or organic soil based tanks), co2 (either increase surface aeration, use liquid substitute, or actual co2 tanks depending on your lighting and plants).. faster growing plants = greater absorption of nitrates=less water changed.
The only reason I do weekly water changed in my planted tanks now is to get all the poop off the sand bottom so it stays black instead of brown (have snails is the planted tanks-they are good clean up crew but big poopers for their small size).


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have 4 at the moment, but would get more if I could.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Have you considered densely planted tanks mostly with fast growers liek stem plants (there are plenty of other fast growers but tank size may not be big enough for-such as amazon sword)? they can greatly reduce water change frequency once plants are established. It does not eliminate water changes, as you need to replenish the minerals in the water occasionally as plants absorb them.. but if you are using RO/DI and plant ferts then its just top offs and fert dosing. There is a lot to balance with planted tnaks though to ensure proper plant growth and not just dead plants and/or a ton of algae, including pH, temp, light kelvin power and distance of light from substrate, ferts (root tabs, liquid/dry hand dosed, or organic soil based tanks), co2 (either increase surface aeration, use liquid substitute, or actual co2 tanks depending on your lighting and plants).. faster growing plants = greater absorption of nitrates=less water changed.
> The only reason I do weekly water changed in my planted tanks now is to get all the poop off the sand bottom so it stays black instead of brown (have snails is the planted tanks-they are good clean up crew but big poopers for their small size).


I do use lots of stem plants, namely anacharis. Some tubs were so densely planted that my bettas had a hard time getting through (about 90% of plants were lost to floods).

My issue is health related. I can't move around as I'd like to. I have a hard time moving a filled 1g. I can't carry bucket of water thus use 1ltr bottles to move water. I even have a hard time feeding because I'd have to move from tank/tub to tank/tub. May have to give up the hobby . . . . or maybe give up breeding. . . . we'll see.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

32 is my max. im at 31 right now


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I've had up to thirty bettas at one time - but there's no way I'd go back to that many. My absolute limit would most likely be around 20. Right now the number that I have is 15. 7 are at work as "therapy fish", and the rest are spread around the house.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm at my limit at 6, and it's stretching it a bit. I could give more proper care, but I don't think I'd really be able to get myself to do water changes lol. 1-1.5 hours for 6 water changes is long enough for me.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

BettaStarter24 said:


> I'm at my limit at 6, and it's stretching it a bit. I could give more proper care, but I don't think I'd really be able to get myself to do water changes lol. 1-1.5 hours for 6 water changes is long enough for me.


Dang! It takes me around 2-3 hours for all my fish... Including the fry and my goldfish... Gah!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

my limit is 8 but right now because of things going on i only have 5. i have 3 boys and two girls. But we have a new boy coming soon!


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Tough call, since I do angels, not bettas. Probably 7, since that's how many 5 & 2.5 gallon hatching tanks I have. Were I to convert the room over you're probably looking at dozens, not counting fry grow out. Mathematically I can grow out 4.5k angels monthly, if the market could handle that many & if I could quit my day job. Realistically is 1500-2k ATM, during really busy winter months. Bettas don't move as well as angels, if they did I could do the same thing with bettas, just more tanks with less gallons in each.


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

One little princess! My max would be maybe 5? I don't know. I would like to get some more in the future.


----------



## MyBettaEsther (Jan 9, 2015)

My maximum is one  
I cannot get another fish tank, as I have nowhere to put it!
So, Esther is my lonely only fishy...

I was thinking of taking care of more fish in the future, but that will be a while.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

Two for me. Three months out of the year I work every day of the week up to 17 hours a day. I have no more time to spare other than my two small tanks. Since they are so heavily planted they aren't much work.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

There are 7 individual "pet tanks" in the house, 3 of which are mine. I try not to count the jars and babies. That gets scary.


----------



## copperfish (Jan 21, 2014)

My limit is at 2 betta's right now, but I have another 5 gallon with some tetras that I'd like to move into a 16 gallon with other fish. I'm happy with my betta tanks but would like just a little more room for a community tank and to do more with aquatic plants. That's where I'm headed, with see if it pushes my limits. Should be fun regardless!


----------



## Sunset02 (Jan 25, 2015)

My limit is two bettas right now, I don't know where I'd put my tank anyways. My dresser is pretty stuffed right now...


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

I have four males at the moment but I'm nowhere near my limit. I just don't have money to set up more tanks, sadly.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

My limit is 4, and I'm at 5 right now. One of my guys is completely blind and has a good sized tumor growing so I don't expect him to be around my longer, but I've been saying that for a while now...


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

For now only 2. It really has to do with the whole 'space' problem in my bedroom, and I also want to be able to spread my attention evenly, so ATM I think 2 is enough for me.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Right now I have 3 bettas and also a small planted snail tank. The snail tank is a bitch to keep up honestly, I have to change the water every other day. The snail tank is a forever tank though, it is just until I have proper lighting so I can move the plants into my betta tanks. 

so that being said, I can probably handle 4 at the most right now. I could do more but I would feel like I was neglecting them. 

I want my fish keeping to stay a hobby and stay something I enjoy. If I get too many tanks and i start to feel like keeping them maintained is a work then I will not enjoy it as much.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I have 2 and that's all I will have for now. I doubt being a vet student will be any better (and possibly worse!) than being an undergrad student, so my hobby will have to wait until a different point in my life to really expand. I used to have 6 tanks as a teenager but with my limited time, I've found 2 to be good for now. Although, I'd love to get a real extensive setup for rescues in the future....


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

I THINK I have 20 right now. As more than half are in qt, it's very tedious with water changes, but most of them will either be in divided tanks or a sorority (hopefully that works out, but if not, more divided tanks) and that will make it easier. I think I'm about at my max for adults (I could probably fit 2-4 more).

I'm also thinking of rehoming my boy with a cyst... I'd hate to, but him being a giant and too aggressive for a community tank, he takes up a lot of space.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I take my limit of 2 back. Make it 3....
I just bought the most gorgeous red VT today! He is currently being housed in my first 1 gal. and like I said once I get Angel moved I'll move him into Angel's old tank.


----------



## explicitlyperfect (Sep 12, 2014)

I've got five currently, but I think I can handle only two to three more before it gets completely overwhelming.


----------



## Supernoodle (Feb 24, 2015)

Well....I would have said 2, but I just picked up an orange CT from Walmart hell. Sooo....now I am officially cut off at 3!! But boy oh boy is the new guy adorable.


----------



## violettec (Jan 3, 2015)

I have 2 currently, but am preparing for #3. I'd have 10 if I could! I have a set schedule for tank maintenance and it's really not hard as long as all of the tanks are cycled.


----------



## rubbie5837 (Dec 22, 2014)

I have 4 right now, and definitely not planning on getting any more before I move. And even then, I would only concider one more that I could fit into my 20 gallon long because I don't have the patience to go through another cycling tank. Already have 2 tanks to take care of and that is my limit. Still want to have my qt tanks available for emergency.


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

I'll let my honesty shine here. I have 3 but I really REALLY only want 1, but I REFUSE to rehome two because I love all 3 of my betta fish. NOW the new guy is in my sisters room so she has more ownership over him then I do.

Boyfriend said when I move in with him I can have as many betta fish I want but I told him I just want 1 betta fish and that's it.


----------

